# How do your reset the network interface in 10.4?



## kon21 (Mar 6, 2007)

Can anyone provide me with the command that would allow me to stop and start the network interface in OS X 10.4

Back in the day this command used to work:
/system/library/startupitems/networkextansions/networkextensions stop
/system/library/startupitems/networkextansions/networkextensions start

that no longer exists in 10.4.8

TIA
Konrad


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 7, 2007)

You can use the Network pane in System Preferences and select to view your network connections, then just uncheck and recheck the NIC.

Or, you could use *ifconfig *from the Terminal by typing the following:

*ifconfig en0 down* _<hit return>_
*ifconfig en0 up* _<hit return>_


----------

